# I give you the OFFICIAL GT-R



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Uhhh, here we go again I guess.


Isnt this a drawing? Or a CG image?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Please just shutup and go away !!!

   

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=42522

IF this is the new gtr though can I put a deposit down now please ??


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

the back, expect a press release from nissan today


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

look mister, its days before its shown in tokoyo, you post up a concept sketch - exactly how many things do you think have changed in the time that sketch was created and the full size prototype?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

*WAIT A MINUTE!!!*

HE'S ACTUALLY RIGHT!!!!

LOOK I'VE FOUND ANOTHER PICTURE, FROM THE OFFICIAL NISSAN DESIGN TEAM!!!!! LOOK


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Well I hope that's what it will look like.

Place your bets!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

What mine,  or his (i look exactly like a new dodge rt-10 from the back image)???


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

ISJ said:


> i look exactly like a new dodge rt-10 from the back



How unfortunate !!

Were you dropped as a child ???


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

ISJ said:


> What mine,  or his (i look exactly like a new dodge rt-10 from the back image)???


Yeah, sorry mate, yours


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

bladerider said:


> How unfortunate !!
> 
> Were you dropped as a child ???


LMAO!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

bladerider said:


> How unfortunate !!
> 
> Were you dropped as a child ???



Several times i've heard


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

sketches lifted from my350z.com or skylinesaustralia.com. Some so called "press release" included there too. How they know I don't know but a press embargo gets lifted 7/10/05, apparently, so some one is telling porky's


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

NISSAN AT THE TOKYO MOTOR SHOW 2005 – GT-R PROTO
At a glance:

Ultimate driving pleasure

Exterior design close to final

Official launch set for 2007

At the 35th Tokyo Motor Show in 2001, Nissan unveiled the GT-R Concept, confirming that the GT-R legend would be continued into the 21st century. Then, at the 37th Tokyo Motor Show in 2003, Nissan announced the next-generation GT-R would be rolled out in 2007. Now with the launch of the production model just two years away, the development of the new GT-R has moved ahead again with the reveal of the GT-R PROTO.

Ultimate driving pleasure

In essence, driving pleasure means that a car responds faithfully to the driver's wishes and performs precisely as expected. Successive generations of the GT-R have consistently pursued this vision of ultimate driving pleasure. Whether on the road or the racetrack, the GT-R has always represented ultimate performance combined with handling qualities that stay faithful to the driver’s wishes, in all conditions. As a result, the GT-R has built a reputation that extends far beyond just its loyal owner base.

Exterior design: pure performance

The design of the GT-R PROTO expresses pure GT-R heritage, coming from the first model PGC10 (1969) through R34 (1999), in a new and expressive form.

From its original roots as a pure-bred Japanese performance car, the new GT-R will now be a car sold globally, recognising its ability to compete with the very best in the world. For the first time in its history, the new GT-R will be designed as a specific body-style, and not derived from a sedan.

The design language of the GT-R PROTO is expressed by a distinctive body-style that communicates pure performance and functionality. The form of the GT-R PROTO instantly expresses its purpose and potential, but in a way that is unique to this iconic car.

At the front end, the single centre air intake is designed to optimise airflow and to strongly link the identity of the GT-R from R34 to GT-R Concept (2001). Front fenders are uniquely designed through intensive analysis of the airflow around the tyres and the air vent behind the front fender also optimises aerodynamics. The sides of the body are sculptured towards the rear fender, expressing the power and dynamic tension of the car.

The overall shape of the body combines solid and smooth surfaces to achieve the look of a well-trained athlete. The unique C-pillar crease is designed for optimum aerodynamics, reflecting the racing DNA of the GT-R.

The rear of the GT-R PROTO is strong and well defined. The signature four ring-shaped tail lamps provide an immediate visual link to previous GT-R models. Four large-bore exhaust pipes complete the purposeful look, which could only be that of a pure GT-R.

The GT-R PROTO provides for the first time a clear indication of the final design direction for the production model to be launched in 2007, the first all-new GT-R in eight years.


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

well if it is the new one MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :smokin:


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Let call threads like this for YAS,
Yet Another Skyline


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

It is an official sketch from Nissan. If you don't believe well that's fine and dandy however that won't change the fact that this is indeed it.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL @ bladey, last time i looked i didn't have a dodge badge stuck on my back 

Anyway back on topic, i don't think anybody is disputing the origins of these sketches, but my piont is they're going to release the final protoype to the world in days. And the images you've posted are concept sketches - you still with me - concept - as in early design stage - as in quite old - as in there has probably been many design chane and / or tweeks to those images, if they are indeed concept images of the next gt-r.

There is more possibility that they are concept sketches of the 2001 concept gt-r - they don't look dissimilar.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

How can you look at the rear of the GT-R PROTO.. (mind you I said PROTO not concept) and say they are the same thing? Sure my first post on this forum was less than credible, but goodluck convincing yourself this isn't it. This isn't a concept..this is a prototype, in the world of product planning and development, that means 90% production


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

this is the CONCEPT....How does this look like the sketch might I ask...nevermind that this design is 4yrs old..


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

The rear of the origninal concept...I don't need to point out that it looks NOTHING like the prototype...so forget any notions you might have that that sketch you see before you is the GT-R concept, it isn't. it is the GT-R PROTO to be shown in a few days...


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Still don't like it. When you look at it you should be able to identify it as a GTR with out question, that just does not happen. Its to much of a departure from other GTRs. Infact the front looks like last years Mitsubishi Eclipse we have in the States. I need to see the real car, but everything I've seen so far has got me turned off. I'm sorry I'm not just going to buy the car just because it says GTR on it, like many over here will. If it makes it over here detuned and watered down Nissan can forget about getting any of my hard earned dollars. Also it could be the best performing GTR of all time but if it looks like CRAP I'm still not buying it. I also want to see how tunable the new car is. The previous GTRs were known for being very tunable in the horsepower department, this will also be a selling point for me.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

People. Those sketches are authentic.

There is actualluy a press embargo until next Mon on these so looks like someone has been a bad boy!

I don't see what the negative comments are all about. This car is boody fantasitc!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

DCD said:


> People. Those sketches are authentic.
> 
> There is actualluy a press embargo until next Mon on these so looks like someone has been a bad boy!
> 
> I don't see what the negative comments are all about. This car is boody fantasitc!


I for one think that is simply stunning if it makes it to production like that :smokin:

Your validation kinda changes the direction of the thread I think


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I had a funny feeling those sketches were going to be real... hence not ribbing the poor bloke! I think the PROTO looks great, but looing back at the original concept, wasn't that bloody horrible!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

vennuth said:


> but looing back at the original concept, wasn't that bloody horrible!


Utterly!!!!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

It will then be interesting to see how close the real thing is to the sketches. Will be a pretty harsh ride with 10 profile tyres!

Agreed, the concept was f**kin hideous!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I wonder if they'll release any technical details? According to Evo a couple of months back, Nissan stated the next GTR would either be highly advanced and crammed with technology, or something much simpler and cheaper that would be fit for mass production. Hmm.... my money says it'll be the latter.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Shap looks like a meaner version of the 350Z I like it!!

shame the RB26DETT will be no longer.. they probably have a VQ namby pamby engine to satisfy US regulations


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

If it's as aggressive as those sketches it'll be awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing this now!

Cheers
Nito


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

DCD said:


> People. Those sketches are authentic.
> 
> There is actualluy a press embargo until next Mon on these so looks like someone has been a bad boy!
> 
> I don't see what the negative comments are all about. This car is boody fantasitc!


I'm told by an Infiniti dealer CEO in the states (who I correspond with re my V35)that the pics are authentic, and the proverbiale has hit the fan due to their release, BUT " they have to be viewed in the context of a designers expression of automotive fluidity" WTF. I think he was trying to say that the sketches don't translate into metal. Let's hope it's close though.


----------



## R32 NIK (Oct 8, 2004)

I like the PROTO design. I like it ALOT


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

posted twice


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

"Last edited by brummie : Today at 02:39 PM. Reason: sorry "

lol


----------



## Noir (Jun 11, 2005)

Rising sun said:


>


Wish the car were this beautiful


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

vennuth said:


> "Last edited by brummie : Today at 02:39 PM. Reason: sorry "
> 
> lol


 I'm not responsible for my lack of keyboard skills, I was following Major Kronenburgs orders.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Kudos - at 2:30 pm


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

this was what was meant to be posted the first time I said anything in this forum..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Fair play if its genuine as Dino and others suggests.

Apologies for jumping on you. Its just when you've read as many "scoop" threads about this car as we have on here over the last few years you get decidedly cynical !!!

J


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Will it still seat 4?


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry, while the design looks nice, it looks nothing like a GTR should be.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe the GT-R concept sat 4, so I don't see why this won't follow suit. you get the feeling that if this car is as practical as it is exciting to drive, there won't be many other options for buyers in the market.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

It'll be hard to seat four since it don't have no interior


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

M3 mirrors


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Defo making my dad get one of these


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

That actually looks nice. I think i will wait till the propper unveiling b4 i start getting wet....U never know what nissan has up its sleeve. I remember reading the scoop on the R34 and it promised F1-style gearchange as well as other options that never surfaced.....

Gez


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*prices*

any price indication,


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

£50k


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> £50k


Which level of the atmosphere did you grab that number out of?


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

R33_GTS-t said:


> £50k


And the rest. UK spec R34 in 2001 more than that. Think about it, 70kUSD (MR'd suggested price) is spect up 911 territory. Think UK, think rip off culture and you're at £55k+ at todays prices. IMO


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The C6 Z06 is $70k in the States and it will be available on import here for £50k and that's a US home-grown car. The price of cars in the States isn't always cheaper than it is here, it depends on model. 

I'm actually tempted to start a business importing R33 GTSTs from here to the US, or even better from Japan to the US. Buy £2-3k, sell £15k.

I saw a dealer in the US selling an R33 GTST modded to 450bhp for $35k! I practically p1ssed my pants.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

But you can't make them road legal there can you?

But then again,they'll prob buy them,just to say i own a Skyline.


Would the R35 be able to get through the ESVA?
As surely it will be cheaper in Japan than here.


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

R33_GTS-t said:


> The C6 Z06 is $70k in the States and it will be available on import here for £50k and that's a US home-grown car. The price of cars in the States isn't always cheaper than it is here, it depends on model.
> 
> I'm actually tempted to start a business importing R33 GTSTs from here to the US, or even better from Japan to the US. Buy £2-3k, sell £15k.
> 
> I saw a dealer in the US selling an R33 GTST modded to 450bhp for $35k! I practically p1ssed my pants.


how do you make a small fortune by importing GTR's into the states......... start with a large fortune! 

Research Research Research..... there is no substitute!!!!!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I'm actually tempted to start a business importing R33 GTSTs from here to the US, or even better from Japan to the US. Buy £2-3k, sell £15k.



Hahahahahaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!

Thats possibly one of the stupidest things I have ever read !!!

    

J.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> The C6 Z06 is $70k in the States and it will be available on import here for £50k and that's a US home-grown car. The price of cars in the States isn't always cheaper than it is here, it depends on model.


But $70k is less than £50k. At today's exchange rate, less than £40k


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> But you can't make them road legal there can you?
> 
> But then again,they'll prob buy them,just to say i own a Skyline.


Exactly, it's like crack. Not particular good value for money but it's illegal so everyone wants it. There really is some serious interest in them over there and they are legal in a few states.




bladerider said:


> Thats possibly one of the stupidest things I have ever read !!!


That's the price they seem to go at over there. Stupid but there you are. I don't know what the shipping costs would be but I reckon there is a profit margin given the final price. If some dumbass wants to buy a car that they know isn't road legal, who am I to stand in their way.

Unless you know something I don't which you probably do... if so tell.

http://www.supraforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=297893&page=1&pp=25

If link doesn't work, basically a '98 R34 GTT for $60k.



> - She's a '98 R34
> - It is tagged, titled, 100% Street legal, and smogged.
> - Registration is current, emissions is current, all legal paperwork is in order
> - It's RHD, coupe
> ...


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

*here you go....*

I wrote


ISJ said:


> i don't think anybody is disputing the origins of these sketches, but my piont is they're going to release the final protoype to the world in days. And the images you've posted are concept sketches - you still with me - concept - as in early design stage - as in quite old - as in there has probably been many design chane and / or tweeks to those images, if they are indeed concept images of the next gt-r.
> 
> There is more possibility that they are concept sketches of the 2001 concept gt-r - they don't look dissimilar.


Response



Rising sun said:


> this is the CONCEPT....How does this look like the sketch might I ask...nevermind that this design is 4yrs old..


And



Rising sun said:


> The rear of the origninal concept...I don't need to point out that it looks NOTHING like the prototype...so forget any notions you might have that that sketch you see before you is the GT-R concept, it isn't. it is the GT-R PROTO to be shown in a few days...


2 weeks later....



autoweek said:


> No, you haven’t seen this particular concept before. But you could be forgiven thinking you recognize it, for it does bear a thematic resemblance to the first R35 concept shown in Tokyo way back in 2001, just before the R34 platform went out of production in 2002. Named the GT-R Concept, that car picked up the key GT-R design cues that still exist on the Proto


taken from here

seems like somebody agrees with me, changed your mind???


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Was there a point to this last post ??

He showed the arty sketches of the Proto,

You said they were likely rubbish, as did I and many others

It turned out that this time he was right and we were wrong,

Yet you seem to be still arguing the toss 2days after the real thing was unveiled in Tokyo.

Im cunfused.

J.


----------



## ultimate (Sep 22, 2005)

selling skylines to usa customers is a great idea....!

it is not easy, but it can be done...i know i do this for a living

It will be much easier to import them after january 1st 2006...watch this space


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

bladerider said:


> Was there a point to this last post ??
> 
> He showed the arty sketches of the Proto,
> 
> ...


your confused because you have the wrong end of the stick, i'm not arguing over the images i'm arguing over the similarites of the 2001 concept and the proto - they are very similar


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

ultimate said:


> selling skylines to usa customers is a great idea....!
> 
> it is not easy, but it can be done...i know i do this for a living
> 
> It will be much easier to import them after january 1st 2006...watch this space



Up Oh...here we go again...watch this space!!!


----------

